# Completely original?



## oggimyson (Apr 15, 2015)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lac/bik/4977663782.html

I'm thinkin' not.


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2015)

I think not x2


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 15, 2015)

He means completely original the way HE got it.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Apr 15, 2015)

Shelby sprocket?


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 15, 2015)

A 1930's JC Higgins.......hmmmmm


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 15, 2015)

"schwinn calls only"


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 16, 2015)

Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 16, 2015)

Down to trade or sumn?....


Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 16, 2015)

that.boy.beans said:


> Down to trade or sumn?....
> 
> 
> Orale frijoles!!!




Just curious what this post has to do with this thread? This is the second time you randomly posted something. If you are looking to trade then post in the sell/trade section. V/r Shawn


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 16, 2015)

Yessa masta.  I's Jussa Neva know if I might find sumn spontaneous.  


Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 16, 2015)

that.boy.beans said:


> yessa masta.  I's jussa neva know if i might find sumn spontaneous.
> 
> 
> Orale frijoles!!!






lol...


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 16, 2015)

what happened? did i turn left instead or right?


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 16, 2015)

that.boy.beans said:


> Yessa masta.  I's Jussa Neva know if I might find sumn spontaneous.
> 
> 
> Orale frijoles!!!




I find nothing amusing about this comment and I don't understand its relevance to this thread?


----------



## vincev (Apr 16, 2015)

Posting another frankenbike?


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 16, 2015)

I think it's spam at this point... It's the 3rd or 4th time I've seen this bike posted in completely off topic threads.


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 17, 2015)

Nah it's not spam.  Just got this app n entered this forum.  Sorry for the inconvenience.  Yall go pick up ya baby rattlers..  Dang 


Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 17, 2015)

What up with not liking that comment?  That's how I talk see!!!  Mehhh 


Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow is that what this site is all about? Bicycle "snob's" Everyone feel's the need to critisize a guy's bike because it's not all original? Maybe some of us don't care if our bike's are 100% original, some of us like our bike's just the way we found them. This has a feel like a H.O.G. group( if it ain't a harley it ain't $hi! ) mentality, really? Lighten people be nice don't be a snob's.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)

tikicruiser said:


> Wow is that what this site is all about? Bicycle "snob's" Everyone feel's the need to critisize a guy's bike because it's not all original? Maybe some of us don't care if our bike's are 100% original, some of us like our bike's just the way we found them. This has a feel like a H.O.G. group( if it ain't a harley it ain't $hi! ) mentality, really? Lighten people be nice don't be a snob's.




it's not about whether it's original or not it's about trying to sell something as original that isn't. that bike has been swapped around, which is fine, but shouldn't be advertised as original to lure someone new into buying it thinking it's something it's not.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 17, 2015)

that.boy.beans said:


> What up with not liking that comment?  That's how I talk see!!!  Mehhh
> 
> 
> Orale frijoles!!!




I smell essence of 1uglynegro


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 17, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> it's not about whether it's original or not it's about trying to sell something as original that isn't. that bike has been swapped around, which is fine, but shouldn't be advertised as original to lure someone new into buying it thinking it's something it's not.




Thank you!!! My thoughts exactly!!  I was all excited just joined n stuff!! Damn!!!  I bought that one at a flea market!!  


Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 17, 2015)

Is this better??  Dang


Orale frijoles!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 17, 2015)

In order to keep some sort of sanity within a forum setting like this, people need to post things under the correct threads or create threads in the correct category... Posting pictures in completely unrelated threads messes up peoples posts that they created and it also creates havoc when searching through old threads to do research. Keep it tidy, keep it clean, and follow the rules and everyone gets along really well on here.... It has nothing to do with the originality of someone's bike. If it's for sale, create a thread, put on a price and location and be done with it. I'm still interested in seeing pictures of the copper hubs though....


----------



## that.boy.beans (Apr 25, 2015)

Idea???


Orale frijoles!!!


----------

